# JD 955 pto problem



## SMoratalla (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello. When I engage my rear pto, it barely turns. I can put my foot on it and it will stop. I increase the throttle but it has no effect on the pro. I have checked hydraulic fluid and pressure both are fine. I can clearly hear the pto engage. What else can I check or any ideas on what it could be? Thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

The question is, do you have the 955 compact tractor or the 955 lawn tractor with rear PTO that has an electric switch under the seat? I wish JD didn't make a 955 lawn tractor model as it's so confusing between the totally different machines. Likewise with the 850. It's a tractor or a bull-dosser.


----------



## SMoratalla (Mar 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> The question is, do you have the 955 compact tractor or the 955 lawn tractor with rear PTO that has an electric switch under the seat? I wish JD didn't make a 955 lawn tractor model as it's so confusing between the totally different machines. Likewise with the 850. It's a tractor or a bull-dosser.


It’s a compact tractor


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SMoratalla said:


> Hello. When I engage my rear pto, it barely turns. I can put my foot on it and it will stop. I increase the throttle but it has no effect on the pro. I have checked hydraulic fluid and pressure both are fine. I can clearly hear the pto engage. What else can I check or any ideas on what it could be? Thanks


For the compact tractor made by Yanmar. Not sure if I have these in the right order.


----------

